# App Compatibility on the CM7 Alpha - HP Touchpad



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

This is where you can discuss what apps you have tried on your Touchpad using the CM7 Alpha Version 

Please identify the interface the app has activated - the tablet version or the phone version. Thanks!

Really want to see how ComicRack, Evernote, and ezPDF preform on this!


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have installed Netflix, Remote Desktop and the Koi Live Wallpaper. I just had to get the Koi Live Wallpaper app after seeing it in the YouTube videos all this time.

UPDATED:
I am installing Evernote and ComicRack now.

ComicsRack seems to install fine and loaded without any errors. I didn't have any comics loaded.

I was also able to create an EverNote account and sync without any problems.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Within Evernote & ComicRack, what format is it in - the tablet interface or the phone interface? Thanks!


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

Storm said:


> Within Evernote & ComicRack, what format is it in - the tablet interface or the phone interface? Thanks!


Comicrack and Evernote load in tablet interface for me assuming you are talking about screen orientation. I am looking for some games to load now.


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 17, 2011)

Storm said:


> This is where you can discuss what apps you have tried on your Touchpad using the CM7 Alpha Version
> 
> Please identify the interface the app has activated - the tablet version or the phone version. Thanks!
> 
> Really want to see how ComicRack, Evernote, and ezPDF preform on this!


So far, I'm impressed for an alpha version. It already seems better than Webos. What does it mean though when an app opens and then you get a message that this app is not compatible with your device, please request a refund? I get it on GT racing and another racing game.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

droidyman said:


> Comicrack and Evernote load in tablet interface for me assuming you are talking about screen orientation. I am looking for some games to load now.


Hmm, it's more than a expanded screen, it's more like it's designed for a tablet rather than the phone. See here, https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cyo.comicrack.viewer you can see the difference between the two ComicRack interfaces.


----------



## chefboyardi (Oct 13, 2011)

Google Docs force closes on me.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

chefboyardi said:


> Google Docs force closes on me.


Same here. Also HBOGO loads and loads movies but never plays them. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

So no Facebook right? Or was a working version found?

Edit:Nevermind found the newest apk and got it installed and all is well.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

You need to sideload Facebook as well as some other apps that do not show up in the marketplace

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## halcut (Aug 4, 2011)

Cannot get dolphin browser to install.. in market it says your device not compatible or something. Anybody get that?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

TouchDown (Android 2.0) exchange program works, and installs in tablet mode.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

I got facebook loaded, but every once in a while, it will FC on me, and then I cannot use it again until I clear data. Anyone else having this problem? I'm running Facebook version 1.7.2 if that matters.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

FYI Hangouts via Google Plus work.
Do have to be on the 'official' G+ app (from market). I had loaded the leaked 2.0 G+app and couldn't get it to work there.


----------



## AndrewSE (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pleased to report that the Netflix app works great !

Had to download the apk and install manually, but works perfect at the moment ! *knock on wood*


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember a market fix being released a while back to change what device the market thinks you have. Has anyone tried this or know where to find it?

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

Zinio doesn't work


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

WeatherBug FCs....


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are the things I've tested:

Amazon Kindle: Working (but slow, missing animations)
Amazon AppStore: Working (some small touch issues, but very minor)
Battleheart: Working (but there was some artifacting and tearing with text initially)
Beautiful Widgets: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Box: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Browser: Working (but there are some issues. I had some scrolling functionality lost at times)
Calculator: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Calendar: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Camera: Not Working (showed camera view, but app went unresponsive when tried to take photo, forceclosed and now won't connect to camera again)
Car Home: Working (just the app itself, didn't test the apps it launches)
Cartoon Defense: Working (but the calibration seems a bit off)
Checklist Lite: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Clock: Working (didn't notice any flaws, but I didn't test everything)
Crusade of Destiny: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Cut the Rope: Working (working perfectly)
Doodle Fit: Working (but there are some big graphical issues)
Dungeon Defenders: Working (but there are some major graphic issues up until the main menu)
Email: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
ExZeus: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
File Manager: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
FPse: Working (but buggy and slow)
Gallery: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Gmail: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Goggles: Not Working (Issues with camera)
Goggle Search: Working
Google Sky Map: Not Working (Issues with camera?)
Google+: Working (I had one issue before where someone posted a reply to me and it force closed)
Illusia: Working (But there is a lot of input lag)
IM+ Pro: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Latitude: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Majesty: Working (but there are some graphical flaws in the menu, they seem to be resolved once you're actually in the play portion of the game)
Market: Working (but of course, missing apps)
Montezuma 2: Working (but some minor graphical issues in the menu)
Music (Default): Working
N64oid: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Netflix: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Pinball Ride: Working (Didn't notice any flaws)
Plants vs Zombies: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
psx4droid: Not working (games don't load)
Pure Calendar: Not working (doesn't load calendar)
Raptor Rage: Working (but minor graphic issues and can't seem to quit)
Remote Desktop: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Robo Defense: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Sky Force: Not working (doesn't even launch)
Skype: Working (but issues with camera)
Sound Recorder: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Swype: Not Working (won't install)
Symphony of Eternity: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Transformers G1: Not Working (keeps force closing)
TuneIn Radio: Working (didn't notice any flaws)
Google Voice: Working (There was a flaw trying to set Voicemail and whatnot, but that's because the device doesn't have a phone number)
Voice Search: Not working (doesn't seem to recognize what I'm saying at all)
Warheads: Working (but is EXTREMELY loud)
X-Men: Working (controls are still bad)
YouTube: Not Working (issues with video artifacting bad)
Zenonia: Working (some sound issues but nothing major, controls poorly optimized)
Zenonia 2: Working (didn't notice any issues)


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Streaming video on Amazon Prime flickers. I was bad enough I rebooted into WebOS to watch a show.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Here are the things I've tested:
> 
> Google Voice: Working (There was a flaw trying to set Voicemail and whatnot, but that's because the device doesn't have a phone number)


Did you need to do anything in particular? I sign in, then am told I need to begin verifying my number, etc. Upon pressing next it drops me to force close it. Upon immediate restart my account is no longer listed to sign in with.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lnfound said:


> Did you need to do anything in particular? I sign in, then am told I need to begin verifying my number, etc. Upon pressing next it drops me to force close it. Upon immediate restart my account is no longer listed to sign in with.


Same here...Kayone, what was the process you followed to enable Google Voice?

I can set it up by allowing it to think that my cell phone is my number (which it has). But when I select a contact and select call it says "No mobile network available."

It does seem to let me send texts via GV.

But I can't send texts w/the built-in messaging app for some reason. Can anyone else send texts w/the messaging app?


----------



## macdonaldj2 (Jul 26, 2011)

FWIW with google voice, I attempted to install and it would just hang at the VM and never finish


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

Cut the Rope worked well, but seemed to have touch issues later in the game when I needed to do lots of stuff right after each other...will try to get the level.

Burn the Rope-did not notice any issues

Gun Bros-playable but stutters, also having some trouble with the controls stopping working. I am also having issues with the online features, signed in on FB, but not showing online Bros/not getting credit for downloading and running other games.

Greedy Spiders-seems to work well(tough game)


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

halcut said:


> Cannot get dolphin browser to install.. in market it says your device not compatible or something. Anybody get that?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


You can find the APK online or get it off of a phone. For what it's worth, Firefox seems to work a lot better on the touchpad (for now) than Dolphin. I was surprised b/c Dolphin HD is so great on my Droid Charge. But i'm loving Firefox b/c of just how smooth it is.


----------



## kota904 (Oct 14, 2011)

Slingplayer 1.3 works for me (slingbox), pandora works for me


----------



## dizzysoul (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is my list of apps for HP Touchpad with CM7.1 Alpha and their status.

Adobe Flash Player 11: Working
Android Agenda Widget: Working
ASTRO File manager 3.0: Working (you have to drag the thin grey line on the right side to see files)
Autokiller Memory Optimizer: Working
Beautiful Widgets + Animation Addon: Working
Business Calendar Free: Working
Craigslist Notifications: Working
Dropbox: Working
eBay: Working
Facebook: Not Working (force closes on loading news feed)
Firefox Beta: Working
Gmail: Working
Google Docs: Not Working
Google Reader: Working
Google Voice: Working (except making/receiving calls, of course)
GTasks: Working
JuiceDefender + Ultimate: Working, except most of the radios are buggy/nonexistent, so it doesn't do much.
Lastpass: Working
LauncherPro: Working
Maps: Working
Market: Working
Mint: Working
MixZing: Working
Music (3.0 with access to google music beta): Working
Paypal: Working
Radiant HD: Working
Rom Manager Pro: Working
SeekDroid: Working, but haven't tested fully.
SlideIT Keyboard: Working
Teamviewer: Working
Titanium Backup Pro: Working
TubeMate: Working
Twitter: Working
Voice Search: Not Working(problem picking up voice from microphone)
Wikipedia: Working
Yelp: Working
Youtube: Working (small bug where no video plays in portrait mode, landscape mode works)


----------



## davidshalom (Oct 10, 2011)

*Working: *

- AirAttack HD Part1
- Astro File Manager
- Firefox
- Guns'n'Glory Free
- Guns'n'Glory WW2
- Jewels
- Jewels Maniac
- Bunny Shooter
- Dragon Rush Pro
- Youtube
- Google Music (Tablet version)
- Fieldrunner HD
- Gun Bros
- Bonsai Blast

_If you are aware of a nice of a free nice HD game... please post_

*Not Working:*

- Seems like all Gameloft games (Asphalt 5 HD Free, Let's Gold! 3 HD) from the market are not working.
You can install it, but the app says that this device is not compatible.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

On Google Voice, I did run into a few errors when trying to set it up, of course with the voicemail thing, but I think I just told it to do it anyway.
I didn't expect to make phonecalls with it, but as a messenging app it works for me.


----------



## Nitebreed (Aug 24, 2011)

xxdetourxx said:


> Also HBOGO loads and loads movies but never plays them.


 Same for me.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

Google Voice works for me. I have to select the number of my droid phone and skip the voicemail setup. Not sure if it will have any future effects. Just worried about texting and haven't tried it yet.

Will take a look at Zinio and see if I can fine a fix. App throws it's own error and closes, not a android crash, so it might not like something about the screen size or density.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

JohanX said:


> WeatherBug FCs....


Figured this one out. It is FCing because the Touchpad doesn't have a GPS.

If I configure it to not automatically detect my location then it works just fine.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

I can confirm Voice Actions works about 10% of the time - it's erratic as hell. I tried using speaktoit assistant, and most of the time it thinks I'm just saying "mmm", but once in a while it will actually recognize what I said - very buggy still.

Also, has anyone figured out how to get a high quality wallpaper on there in landscape??? No matter what I do they get stretched out...


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Kindle running badly for anyone else? Very laggy when changing pages.


----------



## evertec (Oct 14, 2011)

jkabaseball said:


> Google Voice works for me. I have to select the number of my droid phone and skip the voicemail setup. Not sure if it will have any future effects. Just worried about texting and haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Will take a look at Zinio and see if I can fine a fix. App throws it's own error and closes, not a android crash, so it might not like something about the screen size or density.


See my post here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7963-Working-Zinio-app I found a working apk for zinio


----------



## grazzy (Aug 29, 2011)

1981suede said:


> Is Kindle running badly for anyone else? Very laggy when changing pages.


ive noticed that too, its usable, but a little annoying.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Found a nice tablet keyboard with split capabilities. Much better than the stock GB keyboard imo.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aitype.android.tablet

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccb3112 (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone get ad block working? Im getting a partition error of some sort when trying to apply the hosts mod


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

ccb3112 said:


> Anyone get ad block working? Im getting a partition error of some sort when trying to apply the hosts mod


Ad block cant work on the Alpha since the kernel was set not to be able to write to the /System partition. Same reason Chainfire 3D wont work.

Opera Mobile - Works great
File Exert - Works great
Quickpic - Works great
Pandora - Works Great
InkPad - Works great
RealCalc - Works Great
QuickOffice (Notion Ink Adam version) - Works great
Chainfire 3D - Doesnt work
NOVA 2 - Locks up while loading after menu
Riptide GP - Works but graphics are screwed up, probably because it was meant for Tegra and Chainfire cant emulate it
SpeedX 3D - Works great
Tetris - Works Great
Gameboid - Works great



crump84 said:


> Found a nice tablet keyboard with split capabilities. Much better than the stock GB keyboard imo.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aitype.android.tablet
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've been using perfect keyboard, but this is better since it has a number row.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Can someone try ezPDF Reader - https://market.android.com/details?id=udk.android.reader&hl=en ?

Want to make sure it reads pdf's normally  Should work a 1000 times better than the Adobe Reader WebOS app. Can you also comment if it displays the pdfs in its normal full resolution and not some expanded form (like a phone app expanded 2x)


----------



## keeconceptz (Sep 20, 2011)

Rhapsody works, except that when you allow the screen to shut off, the sound becomes unbearable.


----------



## pathensley (Aug 29, 2011)

GrooVe IP: installs & runs, but calls don't connect (in or out)
Sipdroid: installs, runs, places & receives calls but no audio in or out

haven't been able to get my pptp vpn connection to work yet...


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone have any luck with a file manager that has root and mount r/w capability? I've tried my standard ES File Explorer and also downloaded File Expert and although superuser confirms root permissions when you go to mount r/w it gives a failed to mount error.


----------



## joec651 (Aug 6, 2011)

"aptraum said:


> Anyone have any luck with a file manager that has root and mount r/w capability? I've tried my standard ES File Explorer and also downloaded File Expert and although superuser confirms root permissions when you go to mount r/w it gives a failed to mount error.


Root explorer works fine for me


----------



## allstar319 (Sep 20, 2011)

psx4droid won't load roms. FPse on the other hand works fine and loads the ps1 roms. Gameboid works fine too.


----------



## Anamanaguchii (Oct 14, 2011)

View attachment 4212


Amazon Kindle seems to cut off text at the very top.


----------



## newtonfb (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone use watchespn? Its seems to work fine until you try to load video and says "error" . I also tried to change build.prop for hell of it didn't seem to do anything


----------



## sekulic (Oct 11, 2011)

After running the Market fix, I can install *Springpad* (it's like Evernote) and the main page works, but when you try to go to a note group it just shows a blank page and doesn't list my notes.


----------



## gratain (Oct 14, 2011)

ezPDF : Simple pdf works fine. However, I tried double column scientific papers, and they spent a life-long time for loading. I am not sure whether it can load eventually. I have tried a scanned book for ~15MB. It loads forever. I have only tranied reading, not yet annotating. First time ezPDF user. Might have some setting problem but I have google searched. No apparent similar situation.
Skype : No video talk. TP can not hear my voice, but I can hear the other person's voice. Staying in skype app, I cannot wake up my TP.
Market: works fine.
Gmail : fine.
Adobe Reader: fine


----------



## gratain (Oct 14, 2011)

for Kindle, have you ever tried to touch the arrow on the top bar?


----------



## pathensley (Aug 29, 2011)

joec651 said:


> Root explorer works fine for me


root explorer v2.7 force-closes when I run it, & super manager won't mount r/w

but root explorer v2.16 works great ;-)


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Sideloaded Mint app (tried latest and previous versions) shows up in a 3.5 inch window rather than displaying full screen (works on Archos tablet).


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Sideloaded Mint app (tried latest and previous versions) shows up in a 3.5 inch window rather than displaying full screen (works on Archos tablet).


Followed the steps at http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7972-Fixed-Market-Filtering to show *all* market apps, and was able to finally install Mint from the Market, and now it's full screen!


----------



## Richard Mongler (Oct 8, 2011)

keeconceptz said:


> Rhapsody works, except that when you allow the screen to shut off, the sound becomes unbearable.


Having tested Spotify and found the same issue, I can safely say this is an issue with the sound and not the apps themselves.


----------



## andr01d (Oct 11, 2011)

Could someone try Cool Reader or 
iReader?
TIA


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I think an Excel sheet in google docs where people can add the apps, with columns such as Name, Date, Status, Comment would be a cleaner way to track things...


----------



## 8802 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nevermind Titanium Backup Works, just had to update busybox and restart


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Titanium Backup works for me just out of the box...no tricks at all


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone try:

Samba Filesharing
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.funkyfresh.samba&hl=en

LauncherPro
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fede.launcher&feature=search_result


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Launcher Pro works great, love it.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Google translate if pretty awesome


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool, can anyone also check MangaWatcher:

https://market.android.com/details?id=org.vadel.mangawatchman&feature=more_from_developer

Want to see if it goes to the tablet interface or the expanded/zoomed-in phone interface.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Bluetooth Terminal Emulator works great!

I paired CM7 Alpha to my IOGear GBS301, a bluetooth-to-serial adapter plugged into a cisco switch console port

View attachment 4219


This little adapter plus my Nexus S saved my bacon one day when my laptop was unavailable, but it was a pain punching the console commands on a phone. This would have been a breeze by comparison.


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone found a fix for the Facebook force closes? I know you can clear data and it will work again, but I wouldn't call that a fix as you need to do it every time.

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

SlingPlayer for Tablet doesn't work got a Parse Error


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

facebook force close fixed by using fake gps - just set up your locatoin or some choice location in fakegps - and facebook no longer fc's


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> So no Facebook right? Or was a working version found?
> 
> Edit:Nevermind found the newest apk and got it installed and all is well.


The one I'm using from my backup of my droidx2 works perfectly with the touchpad.

sent from my HP Touchpad running CM7


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

chiaroscuro said:


> facebook force close fixed by using fake gps - just set up your locatoin or some choice location in fakegps - and facebook no longer fc's


That does work like a charm, thanks for that. The icon in the notification bar is pointless and annoying though. Hopefully enough people complain and the developer for it removes it.

Sent from my CM7 TouchPad


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

This Facebook worked for me: http://www.4shared.com/get/32a2zPhk/Facebook_v172.html

Anyone got a good Twitter app that works?


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

UberSocial for Android v7 1 1 AnDrOiD works great


----------



## nappy (Oct 11, 2011)

My app that work

Rootzwiki 
Swiftkeyx 
Flex9
Netflix
Printershare (had to use cloud printing)
Pandora
Tunein
Setcpu (quick clock doesn't work)
Android overclock (doeant over clock but let's you see your cpu)
Amazon app store 
Titanium backup
Battery left ( seems like it works, just haven't calibrated yet)


----------



## higgy76 (Aug 24, 2011)

"_ThaNerd_ said:


> This Facebook worked for me: http://www.4shared.com/get/32a2zPhk/Facebook_v172.html
> 
> Anyone got a good Twitter app that works?


That Facebook app fcs on me ill try fakegps. I would also like twitter app


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

Plume works well if you looking for a twitter app.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I made a spreadsheet where I'll store all the apps I try: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Does Chrome to Phone work?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.chrometophone&hl=en


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

Words with friends and hanging with friends does not fit screen correctly

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I made a spreadsheet where I'll store all the apps I try: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Looking good. Let me contribute ... pm me.


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

aptraum said:


> Looking good. Let me contribute ... pm me.


I made it open to the public so everyone can contribute their findings


----------



## touchkiddo (Oct 15, 2011)

Wrong thread.


----------



## wmsjr2012 (Sep 8, 2011)

"Voice Search: Not working (doesn't seem to recognize what I'm saying at all"
I am have a problem also with Voice Search every time i boot into andriod I get the follow error message below.
I am getting an error Voice Search (process.com.google.andriod.coicesearch has stopped unexpectedly)


----------



## wmsjr2012 (Sep 8, 2011)

_ThaNerd_ said:


> I made a spreadsheet where I'll store all the apps I try: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


GREAT JOB NOW IF WE CAN GET EVERYONE to use it.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Someone posted on the spreadsheet that they have ASTRO working. I have ASTRO however I can't get it to list the directory. I have to search for anything on the drive and it will find it but it doesn't just show me the files like on my phone. Can you confirm any settings you may have changed to get it working?

I guess I'm assuming the ASTRO listed on the spreadsheet is the Astro File manager.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I just added the following to this spreadsheet:

Bejeweled 2
Adobe Flash
Bank of America
Documents To Go
HP ePrint Home & Biz
Titanium Backup

Questions someone said that they got Google Music to work, I have it working however it doesn't show the "Home" bar is anyone else also having this issue?


----------



## crwncad (Oct 16, 2011)

havent had too much time to play with everything but here are the apps that ive got going:

Autodesk WS
SetCPU - currently oc'd to 1.78 with no issues
Widget Locker
Beautiful Widgets
Firefox Mobile
Adobe Reader
ADW Notifier
PhoneMyPC - installed fine, have nottested completely
Google Maps
Google Music Beta

Will add more as i have a long list of apps to go thru.


----------



## raydekok (Oct 14, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> Someone posted on the spreadsheet that they have ASTRO working. I have ASTRO however I can't get it to list the directory. I have to search for anything on the drive and it will find it but it doesn't just show me the files like on my phone. Can you confirm any settings you may have changed to get it working?
> 
> I guess I'm assuming the ASTRO listed on the spreadsheet is the Astro File manager.


Just slide the grey line on the right to the middle and there are your folders.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

lnfound said:


> Did you need to do anything in particular? I sign in, then am told I need to begin verifying my number, etc. Upon pressing next it drops me to force close it. Upon immediate restart my account is no longer listed to sign in with.


I didn't do the manual setup but instead restored it from titanium Backup, from my phone, with data and it works fine. So maybe you can get it going that way.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

raydekok said:


> Just slide the grey line on the right to the middle and there are your folders.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


You rock! I don't know how come I didn't notice that before. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Apps I use:

FPSe + Sixaxis 
N64oid
ezPDF Reader
Linpack
Quadrant
Root Uninstaller
Script Manager(Though I have no useful scripts)
Rock Player
Chm Reader
Armored Strike Online Lite(pretty sure the full one will work)
Flash Player
Flash Box Games
Jota+
SD Maid
SetCPU(432-1782 ondemandctl screen-off profile 192-432 conservative)


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

A little off topic but can anyone recommend a RSS reader with a great layout? I do not line Google reader. To junkie.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

EzPDF working great.

tTorrent and VLC player working great.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

OO, so ezPDF works!?! You're able to zoom in, search for words and annotate? Cant wait to hear more details!

Bec there was an earlier user stating when he tried opening up a particular PDF it was taking a lonng time to load.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

PDF on WebOS was a dealbreaker for me because I deal with large PDF that are password protected and divided into multiple chapters. I also need to search for certain words often.

ezPDF works like a dream for me. Loads fast, opens password protected files, word search is extremely good. Zooming and scrolling work perfectly. No more fuzzy fonts. Bookmarking works too.


----------



## yannis00 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aptoide, nesoid (playing galaga) , YouTube, tapatalk pro, fancy Widgets pro, pretty much everything I'm throwing at it, screenshot it, quadrant oc'd. Setcpu, got a quadrant score of 3478 sweet, I'm loving it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Haven't tried VLC, I forgot about that. Which is it Neon or Non-Neon?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

STORM OR MODERATOR:

Please add the link to the Google Doc to the front page, so that people update the spreadsheet. Please and thank you!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"lolento said:


> Titanium Backup works for me just out of the box...no tricks at all


Same here


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Non neon for VLC


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

yes ezpdf works, annotations, search text, zoom, etc. I use it for ebooks.


----------



## Deltido (Aug 30, 2011)

Plancy said:


> yes ezpdf works, annotations, search text, zoom, etc. I use it for ebooks.


Thanks for that post. I've been looking for a good android pdf reader, this is it.


----------



## davidevan84 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey whats up I think I can help you...Are you having an issue with chainfire saying cant write to system or something similiar? its an issue with the rom I had the same problem with chainfire and other applications not working. You just need to reinstall the rom BUT instead of doing it via acme. Just reinstall via clockworkmod it fixes partition permission issues .



Jotokun said:


> Ad block cant work on the Alpha since the kernel was set not to be able to write to the /System partition. Same reason Chainfire 3D wont work.
> 
> Opera Mobile - Works great
> File Exert - Works great
> ...


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

WHy isnt it possible to download files via the dolphion browser!?!
MY browser will crash as soon i start a downlaod!


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

"davidevan84 said:


> Hey whats up I think I can help you...Are you having an issue with chainfire saying cant write to system or something similiar? its an issue with the rom I had the same problem with chainfire and other applications not working. You just need to reinstall the rom BUT instead of doing it via acme. Just reinstall via clockworkmod it fixes partition permission issues .


Wouldn't it be better to "fix permissions" in clockworkmod recovery? Its in the advanced menu.


----------



## gratain (Oct 14, 2011)

Storm said:


> OO, so ezPDF works!?! You're able to zoom in, search for words and annotate? Cant wait to hear more details!
> 
> Bec there was an earlier user stating when he tried opening up a particular PDF it was taking a lonng time to load.


ezPDF works. I can zoom in, annotate. I haven't tried to search yet, though.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Jura_2k5 said:


> WHy isnt it possible to download files via the dolphion browser!?!
> MY browser will crash as soon i start a downlaod!


Not sure, I have downloaded dozens of files with Dolphin HD and no issues. Check to see if you have a default directory for downloads set in settings.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

chefboyardi said:


> Google Docs force closes on me.


Same here. It is listed on the spreadsheet as working with a http fix (http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/nook-color-apps-games/13814-google-docs-app.html). Actually the fix is Google Docs version 1.0.4r instead of the newest market release 1.0.27. I was hoping that installing this apk and then updating through the Market would make a difference but no go, still get the force close. The 1.0.4r version does appear to work though.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

Jura_2k5 said:


> WHy isnt it possible to download files via the dolphion browser!?!
> MY browser will crash as soon i start a downlaod!


Check where it's downloading the files. It'll probably say Download when you have a Downloads directory.



johnvan said:


> Non neon for VLC


You sure about that? The APQ8060 supports NEON.


----------



## jellysweep (Oct 17, 2011)

Surprisingly great compatibility so far in my experience.

One biggie for me so far - I Heart Radio app says the device is not compatible. Anyone know why? I also checked the android market from my desktop, and it doesn't show the touchpad in my device list. Not sure if everyone has that same situation. Thanks!


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

What mostly bugs me is not being able to buy anything because when I try to it just gives me "An error occured. Please try again". Bummer.


----------



## jellysweep (Oct 17, 2011)

Found iHeartRadio on xda. Sideloaded it, and it's working great. Link to the thread if anyone else is interested:
http://goo.gl/upm0Y


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> STORM OR MODERATOR:
> 
> Please add the link to the Google Doc to the front page, so that people update the spreadsheet. Please and thank you!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...C01N2VlMHVmeFY0LVU2UUNLNDJHRXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


I second that! Wish it could be a Sticky so everything stays consolidated into the one Doc


----------



## Cregor (Jul 22, 2011)

I play alot of words with friends on my phone but it does not fit right on my touchpad screen. Anyone have any ideas what I could do to make it fit right.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone get Crackle to work in CM7? It keeps asking to install flash but I have installed it.


----------



## brado23 (Oct 6, 2011)

I want to download Quickoffice Pro *HD* but noticed it is not visible in the Android market. I'm assuming that there must be some sort of filter in the market restricting it to Honeycomb devices or is it a problem with market visibility in this alpha build? Has anyone managed to find a way to download/install it? I'm not looking for a pirated copy - happy to pay.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

brado23 said:


> I want to download Quickoffice Pro *HD* but noticed it is not visible in the Android market. I'm assuming that there must be some sort of filter in the market restricting it to Honeycomb devices or is it a problem with market visibility in this alpha build? Has anyone managed to find a way to download/install it? I'm not looking for a pirated copy - happy to pay.


It has a lot to do with the device that's being checked by the android market. If you are running on the stock cm7 build then you are just known as an unkown phone at the moment. It's a lot to do with it being alpha because there is a lot of uncertainty as to which device to report to the market as. Thus right now you won't have that much of an app selection based on incompatability. There is a crude fix for now that is available but it reports you as one of the samsung phones. So you will only have a selection of MDPI apps. Which is the best we will get on the touchpad until full 2D hardware acceleration is working to get hdpi capabilities for the tablet HD versions.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

The main apps I've been able to get working other than I've seen in the thread are:
Netflix
File expert
Android pro widgets
Application folder
App manager pro
Tweet deck
Miren browser


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

Enviro-Bear 2010 does not register touches in-game.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

psygn said:


> Enviro-Bear 2010 does not register touches in-game.


WHAT??? The BEST Android game doesn't work??? THAT'S A CATASTROPHE!! :androidwink:

A real problem, btw: DicePlayer (the best android videoplayer which plays mkv HD (touchpad was supposed to play 1080p with its Adreno 220) video with subtitle and multiple audio streams) doesn't work. A pity, hope that it would be fixed.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Originally Posted by chefboyardi 
Google Docs force closes on me.



aptraum said:


> Same here. It is listed on the spreadsheet as working with a http fix (http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/nook-color-apps-games/13814-google-docs-app.html). Actually the fix is Google Docs version 1.0.4r instead of the newest market release 1.0.27. I was hoping that installing this apk and then updating through the Market would make a difference but no go, still get the force close. The 1.0.4r version does appear to work though.


It appears as though someone has changed the link in the Doc listing to a Chinese site that has 1.0.20 linked. Does anyone know where I can find a more legitimate source of old Google apk's?


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Heard NFL Sunday Ticket doesn't work :-/ ?


----------



## stephan71 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't seem to be able to get Words with Friends working on any Touchpad, you can install it from Market, but it crashes the first time you launch it.
Can anyone having it working let me know which version they're using.

Thanks


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

BTMONO - Runs and Connects to my BT Headset. No Audio is heard on Headset.

Groove IP - Runs, but audio input does not work. (I can hear the other party, but the other party cannot hear me, using either built in microphone or Bluetooth Headset)

Above two are two most wanted features in my list.


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> BTMONO - Runs and Connects to my BT Headset. No Audio is heard on Headset.
> 
> Groove IP - Runs, but audio input does not work. (I can hear the other party, but the other party cannot hear me, using either built in microphone or Bluetooth Headset)
> 
> Above two are two most wanted features in my list.


I believe the reason for your issue with Groove IP is related to the fact that if you go into the Android Settings under Voice you will find that there is no Voice/Audio Input Devices. Even if you connect a BT Headset, it will still not list it as an option. I too have this issue and I'm looking to resolve it, I'll let you know if I come up with anything.


----------



## zedrax (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody have a recommendation for a video talk app since Skype camera doesn't work?


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok maybe against forum rules or whatever not sure what and where so if out of line, tell me and i'll watch it or delete it but i'm looking for PSX4DROID i understand it doens't work with this device that's fine i have others but I can't seem to find a copy unless i go to some share sites and meh, i'd rather support the sites that mean something. I know he was giving 3.0 away not sure that was a steady working apk or not but if anyone can offer a pointer to this file or a site to get the link would be greatly appreciated. Seach here doesnt' offer up much


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dwyndal said:


> Ok maybe against forum rules or whatever not sure what and where so if out of line, tell me and i'll watch it or delete it but i'm looking for PSX4DROID i understand it doens't work with this device that's fine i have others but I can't seem to find a copy unless i go to some share sites and meh, i'd rather support the sites that mean something. I know he was giving 3.0 away not sure that was a steady working apk or not but if anyone can offer a pointer to this file or a site to get the link would be greatly appreciated. Seach here doesnt' offer up much


 http://www.zodttd.com/

Here it is but it really sucks. Fpse runs everything I throw at it full speed and utilizes dual core processors.


----------

